# Samstag, 24.05., Spieltermin im Steinbrüchla



## nils (22. Mai 2003)

Hier noch mal offiziel:

Am *Samstag 15 Uhr* treffen sich bis jetzt Beelzebub, Frazer, Wenkman und meine Wenigkeit zum freien ausleben des Spieltriebs am Parkplatz beim Steinbrüchla

Es werden keine Kilometer geschrubbt, dafür ein paar Kanten geklatscht und ein paar Single Trails gefahren (ich muß zu der Treppe...).

Gruß


----------



## Beelzebub (23. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nils _
> *(ich muß zu der Treppe...).
> 
> Gruß *




aber gerne nils  und vergess bitte nicht die kinderrutsche am samstag ist die fällig 

gruß alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (23. Mai 2003)

Hi,

wo trefft ihr beiden euch denn am Samstag, ich weiß noch nicht definitiv ob ich komme, aber damit ich wenn dann weiß wann ich wo sein soll!!

Kenn ja das Steinbrüchla nicht, daher brauch ich hilfe für den Weg!!

P.S: Wenn ich mitkomm schreib ich einem von euch ne SMS oder ruf kurz durch!!


----------



## nutallabrot (23. Mai 2003)

bääh, bin am Samtag mal wieder nicht da.... 


aber kann mir mal einer einem Neu-Nürnberger sagen, wie man am besten dahin kommt? Dann kann ich ja am Sonntag evtl. ein bisschen spielen


----------



## xenius (23. Mai 2003)

Münchner Straße stadtauswärts bis zur letzten Ampel vor der BP-Tankstelle
Rechts über Fußgängerampel drüber und dann Richtung "Bereitschaftspolizei"
Geradeaus weiter und Unterquerung der A 73
Weiter auf der Waldautobahn und du stösst automatisch auf das Ziel

Wenn du von auswärts kommst über A73, "Ausfahrt Messe Stadion" bis zur Ampel bei den BP-Tanken und dann links abbiegen und den Vierräder stehen lassen.

Ist leicht zu finden.

Gruß
xenius


----------



## Altitude (23. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von xenius _
> *Wenn du von auswärts kommst über A73, "Ausfahrt Messe Stadion" bis zur Ampel bei den BP-Tanken und dann links abbiegen und den Vierräder stehen lassen.
> *



Alternativ:

Ausfahrt "Nürnberg Königshof" nehmen , und gegen über von der Kleingartensiedlung (Königshof) auf den Parkplatz... und dan den "Kantenklatschern" folgen....


----------



## biker-wug (23. Mai 2003)

Ähem, sorry, so ganz hab ich es noch nicht kapiert??

Wo soll das sein, wenn ich die A73 rauskomm, dann fahr ich auf die Münchner Stadteinwärts, dann an der BP links abbiegen??? 
Oder wie, da ist doch nichts, oder meinst du vorne an der Ampel am Toys´r´us??

So ganz weiß ich noch nciht wo das sein soll!!


----------



## xenius (23. Mai 2003)

"Oder wie, da ist doch nichts, oder meinst du vorne an der Ampel am Toys´r´us??"

Ja genau, die meine ich! und wenn du dann abgebogen bist nochmals gleich an der nächsten Ampel( sind nur 100 Meter oder so) wieder links. Da gehts dann zur Bereitschaftspolizei und dort weiter gelangt man zum Brüchla.

Hoffe, damit ist dir geholfen


xenius


----------



## biker-wug (23. Mai 2003)

Sprich da ist dann der Parkplatz an dem Treffpunkt ist?

@Beelze: Schreib mir mal ne PN wann und wo ihr euch trefft, wenn es bei dir ist, beschreib mir ncohmal kurz den Weg in SC, kenn mich einigermaßen aus!!


----------



## Beelzebub (23. Mai 2003)

@ dieter: ich mal dir gleich den weg auf  nene du warst fast richtig.A73 gleiche ausfahrt aber oben nicht richtung münchener str stadteinwärts sondern links richtung worzeldorf.nach der autobahnbrücke gehts rechts rein auf den parkplatz.

alternative ist du kommst zu mir.B2a bis ausfahrt penzendorf.dort links richtung schwabach. in penzendorf nach der brücke rechts in die bergstrasse. die bis zur 3´ten links. rechts is dann nummer 16-16a. da wohn ich.

gruß alex


----------



## xenius (23. Mai 2003)

Sorry, dachte, ihr fahrt den Weg von der Stadt aus hoch.

xenius


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beelzebub (23. Mai 2003)

nö xenius wird sind ja alle landeier nur wenkman kommt aus nbg glaub ich

gruß alex


----------



## amelius (23. Mai 2003)

.... darf ich Euch - als quasi Anlieger - eine kleine Navigationshilfe geben.....?


HTH!

Amelius


----------



## biker-wug (23. Mai 2003)

@beelze: Wann kommt Frazer zu dir?

Dann ruf ich dich morgen nochmal kurz an wenn ich auch komme!!


----------



## Beelzebub (23. Mai 2003)

@ dieter:
frazer wollte bis um 20 vor 3 bei mir sein.ich sag mal von mir aus dauerts max 15min bis zum steinbrüchla.


----------



## biker-wug (23. Mai 2003)

Geht klar, wenn ich auch mitkomm ruf ich dich oder Frazer kurz an, weiß es eben noch nciht sicher!


----------



## Grufti (23. Mai 2003)

Auch in meinem "alter" spielt man(n) noch gerne.

dann bis morng

Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frazer (23. Mai 2003)

*hehehe*

hab mir grad den ersten Teil meiner Ritterrüstung für morgen besorgt..... freu mich irgendwie schon wie sau   

Hoffentlich werden's net wirklich viel mehr Kilometer als so an die 20.... sonst muss ich echt nen normalen Helm nehmen, soll ja ziemlich warm werden....

Bis morgen dann
Volker

*dessenKlatscherschonmitdenStollenscharrt*


----------



## nils (23. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Beelzebub _
> *aber gerne nils  und vergess bitte nicht die kinderrutsche am samstag ist die fällig
> 
> gruß alex *



Die Knieschoner liegen bereit und der fette Albert ist diesem Vorhaben auch positiv gestimmt

@Frazer: Naja, es könnten schon 25 km werden. Kannst ja am Anfang mit voller Rüstung kantenklatschen und danach bei der Trailrunde leicht gestrippt fahren

Hat jemand morgen eine Digicam dabei?


----------



## G-zero (23. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nils _
> *
> Hat jemand morgen eine Digicam dabei? *



Hallo,

würde gerne wieder als "Kantenklatsch-Fotograf" zur Verfügung stehen. Hat spaß gemacht letztes We. 

Aber es wird bei mir Frankenbiker und Eraser die Fränkische unsicher gemacht und geknipst wird da auch.

So viel spaß zusammen ! 

@ Nils viel glück bei der Treppe und ev. bei der Rutsche

servus

Tobi


----------



## Wenkman (23. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Beelzebub _
> *nö xenius wird sind ja alle landeier nur wenkman kommt aus nbg glaub ich
> 
> gruß alex *





FAAAALSCH, kein nürnberg, komm sozusagen daher wo die alte veste is, aus Zirndorf UND bitte schön LANDKREIS Fürth ... NICHT Fürth (oh weh, jetzt wird Altitude wieder sagen, was wollt ihr überhaupt, schließlich habt ihr FÜ als Autokennzeichen... 

aber ich werde da sein, pünktlich auf dem parkplatz (ich weiß wo er is) und freu mich schon; falls noch jemand von euch einen Einweißer zum Parkplatz braucht, mir Bescheid geben, ich schick dann meine Handynummer...

bis denne
gruß wenkman


----------



## Beelzebub (24. Mai 2003)

@ nils: cam bringe ich mit.muss ich halt meinen stylischen rücksack mitnehmen 

gruß alex


----------



## Beelzebub (24. Mai 2003)

ich bin tod 

grrrrrrrrrr.... erst is mein rucksack kaputt gegangen,dann meinen prima cnc bremshebel verbogen und zum schluß noch meinen zehen fett angehauen.
trotzdem eine prima fahrt die wheelies klappen so langsam. thanks nils.so mein sofa ruft 

gruß alex

PS: bild von frazer mit seinem disco-KK


----------



## Frazer (24. Mai 2003)

... wer is na der gutaussehende, junge, sportliche usw.....  

Also, so richtig im Eimer bin ich net, nur füll ich beim nächsten Mal a bissl mehr in meine Trinkblase, die war ja schnell empty.

Hat auf jeden Fall wahnsinnig Spass gemacht, die Trails abzugrasen. Gibt ja noch ein paar interessante Stellen, die ich mir nochma genauer zu Gemüte führen muss. Des hat etz teilweise meinen Ergeiz ganz schön angestachelt....   

So, nu werd ich mich ma um meine Hübsche kümmern, die hat grad nen sauberen Abflug über'n Lenker hinter sich (von meinem !!! Bike).... ihr war garnet bewußt, dass Scheibenbremsen so zupacken können. Nun ja....  ... das werden wir wohl noch etwas üben....


Nice evening und schöne Trails morgen
Volker


----------



## Wenkman (24. Mai 2003)

hey jungs, bin grad von einem ganz netten familien-grillen heimgekommen und ich kanns euch sagen mein steißbein gibt sich heut mal wieder die ehre, kann fast net sitzen und das linke knie will heut auch mal etwas aufmerksamkeit sammeln anscheinend....oh man ich bin ziemlich platt...aber die tour war es wert, vor allem die letzte abfahrt, bevor wir dann auf dem radweg heim sind (den radweg haben wir nur aus zeitgründen genommen !!!!) , die war wirklich hammer-geil, die könnt ich immer wieder fahren...

höhö das bild is ja lustig, da warste noch vollbepackt frazer, aber dann hattest wohl eher angst um deinen rücken, denn seltsamerweise hattest die schoner dann hinten rumgemacht...<grins>

das mit den fallenden frauen hab ich heut auch zweimal erlebt..mein mädel ist zum ersten mal mit klickers gefahren, tja und zweimal musste sie scharf bremsen und hatte ganz vergessen, das sie welche anhatte....war ihr ziemlich peinlich und ich hab das grinsen unterdrücken müssen...aber zum glück alles gut gegangen..

also viel spaß dann morgen in der fränkischen wer alles so fährt

bis denne bye wenkman


----------



## biker-wug (25. Mai 2003)

Guten Morgen Jungs,

war gestern echt spaßig die Tour, allerdings nie mehr ohne CLICKIES!!
Echt nicht meine Welt!

Aber das ganze war echt ein spitzen tour, auch wenn ich nicht ganz so fit war gestern, war auch absolut platt, als ich daheim war, hab aber den Abend gemütlich im biergarten ausklingen lassen!

Naja, bis auf die Tatsache, daß ich mein linkes Knie kaum noch abwinkeln kann, da sich diese SChürfwunde von gestern entzunden hat und näßt und stellenweise eitert!!

Aber naja, shit happens, bis zum nächsten mal ist das auch vorbei!!!


----------



## Grufti (25. Mai 2003)

Also  das war mal wieder ein gelungener Samstagnachmittag ohne größere Verletzungen bei mir. Erst bekamen wir eine Einweisung von Nils in der hohen Schule des Klippendroppen und dann fuhren wir auf schönen Singletrails richtung Wendelstein.
Als uns ein Gefällter Baum den Weg versperrte, zückte unser Blackforest Guide eine Taschenkettensäge und legte den Weg wider frei, geholfen haben dabei Wenkman und Belzebub, Frazer, Biker-Wug und meinereiner vertrieben uns die Zeit mit Mückenklatschen. Wir fuhren weiter und Nils schaffte seine Treppen ( den ersten Abschnitt ) ohne Probleme und beim ersten Anlauf dieser . Der Rückweg wurde dann gekrönt von dem letzten Downhill am Steinbruch und da einige, darunter auch ich, unter leichten Zeitdruck litten traten wir den Rückweg auf einem
geteerten Radweg an und "schäm". Aber trotzdem wars richtig goil.
So dess waoars von mir, bis demnächst

Bernd

PS: Wenn es Stimmt, dass wir auf der Welt sind, um anderen zu helfen
- wozu sind dann die anderen da?
wer`s weiß bitte melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beelzebub (25. Mai 2003)

nach gestern hatte ich keinen bock heute was zu machen,aber.....

ein netter anruf eines freundes, o-ton" schwächel nicht rum" trieben mich dann doch aufs bike.eine kleine spieltour am tiergarten war unser vorhaben.also begeben wir uns zu dritt dorthin.im gegensatz zu gestern wurde heute erst warmgefahren und dann gespielt mir altbekannte und auch neue singletrails nahmen wir unter unsere stollen.es klappte irgendwie auch besser wie gestern,soll heissen ich hatte mal keinen abgang 
ich denke mal die stelle auf dem bild (anbei) ist die wo auch tobi und nils letztes WE noch waren.nach knapp 3std biken pfiffen wir uns nochn ordentliches frühstück rein.

gruß alex

PS: gute besserung biker-wug


----------



## Beelzebub (25. Mai 2003)

hatte mal wieder die möglichkeit das "222" zu fahren.nettes teil ist das.


----------



## nils (25. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Beelzebub _
> *ich denke mal die stelle auf dem bild (anbei) ist die wo auch tobi und nils letztes WE noch waren*



Jupp, heftige Kante, aber für mich deutlich zu hoch. Mein Fahrstiel ist dann doch etwas bodenständiger

Und das Orange ist wirklich ein feines Teil. Würde damit gern mal einen schönen DH runter...


----------



## Beelzebub (25. Mai 2003)

@ nils: zu deiner beruhigung ich bin das nicht auf dem bild.war nur der fotograf soll aber nicht mal so schwierig zum springen sein.

event. in 2 oder 3 wochen zum geiskopf.fahr halt mit dann kannste auch das triple2 sicher mal bewegen.

gruß alex


----------



## biker-wug (26. Mai 2003)

@Beelze: Respekt, hast dich gestern doch noch sportlich bewegt!

Aber war wirklich spaßig am Samstag, werde, nachdem ich Nils zugeschaut habe, mal langsam anfangen mehr Fahrtechnik zu üben, sowie mein Knie wieder fit ist!!

auf jeden fall muß das ganze wiederholt werden, soviel ist sicher!!!!!!!


----------



## dubbel (26. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Beelzebub _
> *ich denke mal die stelle auf dem bild (anbei) ist die wo auch tobi und nils letztes WE noch waren....*



ich bin immer wieder baff, wie harmlos die schlimmsten stellen auf nem photo aussehehn können. 

seid ihr auch die (natürliche) stufe 50 m weiter richtung tiergarten runter?


----------



## Beelzebub (26. Mai 2003)

nö dubbel da warn wir nicht.rest der tour war singletrail schrubben bis zum umfallen.

gruß alex


----------

